# Server gemietet, User-Space verfügung einrichten



## Ingolo (23. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich habe für meine Freunde einen Server gemietet.
Hier kurze angaben:

Allgemeines

- 10.000 Megabyte Speicherplatz
- FTP Zugang zum Aufspielen der Daten
- 50 GB Datentransfer pro Monat
- eine eigene Domain (.de, .com, .net, .org, oder .info)
- Sie werden Domaininhaber und Admin-C
- Providerwechsel bei bestehender Domain ohne Aufpreis
- 100 Subdomains z.B. http://sub.domainname.xx
- Weitere Domains aufschaltbar (beliebig viele)
- gewerblich und privat nutzbar
- Web Explorer (FTP per Browser)

eMail Funktionen

- 100 eMail POP3 Accounts (Postfächer)
- 100 eMail Adressen (Ihrname@domainname.xx)
- Autoresponder + eMail Weiterleitungen
- Web Mail Support (eMail per WebBrowser)
- Anti Virus Schutz
- Anti Spam Schutz

Scriptsprachen + Optionen

- Perl 5 (für eigene Scripte)
- php5 Unterstützung
- spezielle php Funktionen sind aktivierbar
- Server Side Includes (SSI)

Datenbanken

- 5 x MySQL Datenbanken (MySQL4)
- phpMyAdmin Datenbankadministration

eCommerce

- Shop Software (OSCommerce) (bitte angeben)
- auf Wunsch SSL Zertifikat optional

Weitere Serverfunktionen


- Account Administrations in mehreren Sprachen
- Ausführliche Abrufstatistik AWStats
- Zugriff auf Access Logfile
- Typo3 fähig (bei Bestellung angeben)
- Mambo/Joomla fähig (bei Bestellung angeben)
- php4/MySQL3 möglich (bei Bestellung angeben)
- Verzeichnisschutz (.htaccess)
- mod_rewrite - 5 Cronjobs
- definierbare Fehlerseiten
- Backups zum Downloaden
- Hochperformante Server von Dell.
100% werbefrei. Keine Werbeeinblendungen

So.
Ich habe darauf eine Flashseite laufen. Von meinen Kumpels hat musste sich jeder einen account erstellen.

Jetzt möchte ich, dass jeder von meinen freundne einen 'upload' ordner zu verfügung hat, der 1GB beträgt. Zudem, dass man nicht den kompletten ordner einsehen kann, sondern nur links die zu dem file in dem ordner führen.

Könnt ihr das nachvollziehen?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen!?

Gruß
Vielen Dank


----------



## Flex (23. Juni 2007)

Das ist kein Server, sondern normaler Webspace.

Welche Administrationssoftware wird denn zur Konfiguration benutzt?
Plesk? Confixx? Eine eigene?


----------



## Ingolo (23. Juni 2007)

Confixxx!

Gruß
Danke


----------



## Flex (23. Juni 2007)

Unter "Tools" -> "FTP Benutzer" solltest du weitere FTP Benutzer einrichten können und ihnen bestimmte Verzeichnisse zuordnen können (ob diese auch in der Größe limitiert werden können, weiß ich nicht genau).

Leider benutze ich kein Confixx, deshalb musste ich mich auf die Demo Versionen verlassen, die SWSoft online gestellt hat.
Allerdings gibt es, soweit ich weiß, ausführliche Dokumentationen zu Confixx.

Siehe auch bei der Confixx Dokumentation.
Ich vermute, dass du die "Endbenutzer" Version hast.


----------



## Ingolo (23. Juni 2007)

Das heißt das ich für meine 7 Kumpels nicht für jeden einzeln ein Uploadbares, persönliches Verzeichnis schaffen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Crav3X (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wenn das ein vServer sein sollte, sollte es dir möglich sein für jeden ein Webspace ein zu richten an dem du auch die Kapazitäten einstellen kannst (Space, Traffic etc...)
Somit hat jeder ein FTP zugang und hat zusätzlich die möglichkeit ein ordner per .htaccess zu sichern...

würd ich sagen ^^


----------



## Ingolo (24. Juni 2007)

Und wie erkenne ich ob das ein vServer is?

Gruß


----------



## Crav3X (25. Juni 2007)

Ingolo hat gesagt.:


> Und wie erkenne ich ob das ein vServer is?




Guck einfach nach wo du es bestellt hast... Wenn du aber Confixx hast wird es meiner meinung nach auch ein vServer sein... Also sollte das klappen mit den Webspace (Kunden) einrichten etc...

wenn du genaue Infos dazu brauchst schick mir ne PM dann kriegste meine ICQ nummer...

Viel Glück!

Cheers


----------



## Flex (25. Juni 2007)

Anhand des Administrationstools kann man keine Rückschlüsse auf das Paket schließen.

Auch spricht das Paket eher einer Webspace Anzeige als einem vServer (limitierte Datenbanken, limitierte Subdomains und E-Mailadressen, vorinstallierter Anti-Virus und Spam Schutz, vorgegebenes Sprachenpaket)


----------



## Crav3X (25. Juni 2007)

Da magst du recht haben Felix Jacobi, 
dennoch denke ich das es mit Confixx möglich ist Kunden an zu legen etc... Wenn ich falsch liege lass ich mich gerne korigieren. 

Er müsste aber schon wissen was er sich da bestellt hat.

Einfach mal probieren


----------



## Flex (26. Juni 2007)

Ist es normalerweise auch, weshalb ich auf das Confixx Handbuch verlinkt habe...
Aber anscheinend wollte er sich den Wälzer nicht antun


----------



## Crav3X (26. Juni 2007)

Ja, die Lese faulheit kenn ich... ^^


----------



## Ingolo (27. Juni 2007)

Naja ich hab da schon mal reingeschaut, aber kapieren tu ich noch nix. ^^

Gruß


----------



## Crav3X (27. Juni 2007)

Machen wir es einfacher...

Was hast du für Login daten für Confixx? Bist du nur Entbenutzer oder kannst du Kunden Anlegen? (Reseller)
Falls du einen vServer hast solltest du dich in confixx mit "Administrator" einlogen können.
Dort kannst du Reseller anlegen und von einem Reseller aus einen Entkunden...

falls dein Login bei Confixx sich jeweils auf web(xyz) beschränkt, kannst du das vorhaben mit kunden anlegen leider vergessen.

Ansonsten könntest du einfach mal den Link posten wo du dein "Server" gemietet hast... dann könnte man nach sehen was du wirklich für ein Server hast.


----------

